# 2005 NISSAN FRONTIER AND GENERAL TIRES



## cdherrera (Dec 11, 2006)

I have less than 3000 miles in my Frontier and just had the first "wet wheather" experience of the season. The truck hydroplained and slipped all over the road this last week end.

The stock tires are General P265/6517 "Grabber" - Has anyone has had the same experience? Has anyone been able to have Nissan exchange the tires for something better?

Thanks,

Carlos


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

They are crap tires. Only reason Nissan put them on is because they are cheap. Do your self a favor and get some decent tires if you can afford them. 

Is this your first pickup? If so, you need to remember that there is a lot less weight over the rearend, than a car or suv. That alone will make your truck squirrelly in the wet.


----------



## westex39 (May 30, 2006)

Not only are the Generals cheap, but they are most likely built to Nissan specs. This probably makes them cheaper. 
I put Michelin 265/70-16 Cross Terrain SUV's on mine. The ride and the handling are great. I don't go off road or haul heavy loads though. Might want something in the heavy duty/aggressive tire for for those applications.


----------



## bethesdasprings (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree. The Generals, all Generals are probably the cheapest tires out there, however, My wifes Xterra ran 95,000 miles on the original set of crappy, noisy, Generals, while my Frontier at 60,000 miles is on it's 3rd set of tires, albeit an SC 4x4 and my wifes is a 2wd.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

They are utter crap in the snow too.


----------



## BNKrust (Mar 10, 2005)

I have 33K on my Grabbers now and they are downright scary in the wet stuff. I'm trying to burn them off because my wife doesn't think I should buy new tires when mine are "just fine". Silly chick. I'm gonna put on the Cross Terrains in the spring. My old truck had those and I loved 'em. Probably would have gotten 70K miles on them if I hadn't sold the truck.


----------



## Ed Mc (Aug 31, 2006)

*General Tires*

I bought a 1990 Nissan SEV6 King Cab new and it came from the factory with General Ameristar radials.

Worst tires I've ever had on a vehicle.  

Contributed to an accident I had where the truck lost traction in a wet corner (not all the tires' fault fer sur but with a better tire it may have been recoverable).

Luckily they wore out fast and I replaced them with something better!

Heartily recommend you get rid of them and put a safer tire between you and the road. These things are downright dangerous in wet conditions.

BTW I've had Sears-Michelins on several vehicles and they've always given excellent wet (and dry, for that matter) handling, and had good tread life.

Happy Holidays............ed


----------



## TonkaDriver (Jan 5, 2007)

The Grabbers are the worst tire I have ever owned (however briefly). I now have the Bridgestone AT/REVO and have been very pleased over the last 50k with them. They ride quiet and comfortable, are speed rated, reasonably light for an AT tire, very good in snow and rain, ok in mud and are maybe the best thing out there for an all around tire you can take wheeling or drive 100mph with no fuss. The Pirelli Scorpion is also in the same league. The GoodYear Fortera Triple tread would be a better choice if you are not going to take the truck off the road much, and has a weight advantage over th other 2 (particularly th Pirelli). You can get all these in your size, and all should last 50k or better.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

cdherrera said:


> I have less than 3000 miles in my Frontier and just had the first "wet wheather" experience of the season. The truck hydroplained and slipped all over the road this last week end.
> 
> The stock tires are General P265/6517 "Grabber" - Has anyone has had the same experience? Has anyone been able to have Nissan exchange the tires for something better?
> 
> ...


Carlos, are you still out there? Did you ever talk to Nissan about replacing the Generals? I'm curious, because like the others, I did not have good experiences with my Generals in the rain. Even in fairly light rain, the truck would hydroplane (broke loose on the highway several times at 60 MPH -- not fun). I only drove them in snow once (about a 2" mix of ice & snow) and they actually did OK, but I was being extremely careful with them. Again, like many others, I replaced my Generals (with Kuhmo's in my case). I haven't had them in the snow yet, but they're great on dry and wet. 

Like *westex39 *stated, "_Not only are the Generals cheap, but they are most likely built to Nissan specs. This probably makes them cheaper_." I would agree since they had a General Grabber listed on TireRack that had "Nissan" next to it and it was about the cheapest tire out there. Why companies would pinch pennies in the tire department is beyond me. Not only does it make their vehicles dangerous, it has to give the general public the impression their vehicles handle horribly.

Anyway, I never even thought about approaching Nissan with a request for different tires and was wondering if you had and how it may have turned out.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive got them to. Ive been meaning to get a seperate set of rims for winter tires and just use these for summer. Not great tires, but id rather use them up then just get rid of them.


----------



## velocemag (Aug 2, 2005)

My truck has the General tire also. They have to be the worst tires I have ever owned. No traction on a wet road at all. It's almost like riding a bike in the snow.


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Is this "GENERAL" tire the set that comes factory? I just bought an '06 Frontier SE 2wd and i have had some issues with mine as well, mine are wearing down in the center rears :balls:, but the fronts aren't wearing down at all... any ideas why they would wear that much?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Center wear usually indicates over-inflation and since it is in the rear also indicates a lead foot enjoying the VQ40. Z


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

My tires are BFGoodrich Radial Long Trail T/A. Are these the "general" tires everyone keeps speaking of? Im moving soon to san diego what would be a good tire to buy, given ill be at the beach and ill be traveling up to big bear in the winter to snow board? Thanks


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No, the Generals are a different brand of tire. BFG AT KOs are popular, see post to your other thread. Any M/S rated tire should fit you listed needs since you are 2WD. Lots to choose from out there. Z


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Z_Rated said:


> No, the Generals are a different brand of tire. BFG AT KOs are popular, see post to your other thread. Any M/S rated tire should fit you listed needs since you are 2WD. Lots to choose from out there. Z


So I take it the bfg long trail's are not a "good tire"


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Man those tires suck in the sand at the beach!!!


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I've onlu used the BFG Rugged Trails, not too bad in the sand, then again I'm 4wd. Most likely if you continue to hit the beach you should be airing down, but you are still 2wd. Z


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

Yes you have a point but i really like my truck and i wish it was 4wd cause i cant stop driving it, it never gets that old feeling. You know what i mean? How much different is that new VQ40 than other models?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand your question, but as far as I know for the Frontier there is no difference between trim levels with the VQ40. There is a listed output difference in Frontier model years due to a recent change in rating evaluation (I believe) for the V6. The same year ('05) Pathfinders have always have had a higher listed output, but I do not know why and the Xterra being the same as the Frontier's. Most likely factory tuning and or exhaust? Z


----------



## changetires (Jan 24, 2005)

I bought a set of Firestone Destination LE for my 2001 and I havent had any problems with them breaking loose on wet roads. I am actually looking for a set now for my Sequoia.


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Im putting on some Incubus Poltergeist B rims if they fit. Just have to save up for them. Then Ill use my stock ones for winter tires


----------



## KONDRACKIP_NAVY (May 9, 2007)

I found my rim, here it is....:woowoo: 









What do you guys think??? I am gonig black on black and i am going with the nitto tire

:banhump:


----------



## spidey (Apr 3, 2007)

Thought I would link a pic. The rims above are nice as well


----------



## robsnissan (Jan 30, 2007)

*General Tires*

My Frontier came with BF goodrich Long Trail tires, and I replaced them immediately having had them on past vehicles. They are just as cheap (price and quality) as the Generals.

I installed Bridgestone Dueller Revos within the first week of ownership, they are great on and off road. Are relatively quite and run smoothly. The only condition which they do not work well in is snow. Overall I would rate their performance equal to the BF Goodrich AT KO's I had on my '94 Pathfinder.






cdherrera said:


> I have less than 3000 miles in my Frontier and just had the first "wet wheather" experience of the season. The truck hydroplained and slipped all over the road this last week end.
> 
> The stock tires are General P265/6517 "Grabber" - Has anyone has had the same experience? Has anyone been able to have Nissan exchange the tires for something better?
> 
> ...


----------

